# More people plan to NOT watch NFL Games



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ret.
Marine Col. Jeffery Powers wrote to the NFL commissioners the following:

Commissioners,I've been a season pass holder
at Yankee Stadium, Yale Bowl and the Giants Stadium. I missed the '90-'91 season because I was with a
battalion of Marines in Desert Storm.

14 of my wonderful Marines returned home with the American Flag draped across their lifeless bodies. My last conversation
with one of them, Sgt. Garrett Mongrella, was about how our Giants were going to the Super Bowl. He never got to see it. Many friends, Marines,
and Special Forces Soldiers who worked with or for me through the years returned home with the American Flag draped over their coffins.

Now I watch multi-millionaire athletes who never did anything in their lives but play a game, disrespect what brave Americans
fought and died for they are essentially spitting in the faces and on the graves of real men, men who have actually done something for this
country beside playing with a ball and believing they're something special! They're not! My Marines and Soldiers were! You are complicit in this!

You'll fine players for large and small infractions but you lack the moral courage and respect for
our nation and the fallen to put an immediate stop to this.

Yes, I know, it's their 1st Amendment right to behave in such a despicable manner. What would happen if
they came out and disrespected you or the refs publicly? I observed a player getting a personal foul for twerking in the end zone after scoring. I guess that's much worse than disrespecting the flag and our National Anthem. Hmmmmm, isn't it his 1st Amendment right to express himself like an idiot in the end zone? Why is taunting not allowed yet taunting America is OK? 
You fine players for wearing 9-11 commemorative shoesnyet you allow scum on the sidelines to sit, kneel or pump their pathetic fist in the air.

They are so deprived with their multi-million dollar contracts for playing a freaking game! You condone it all by your refusal to act. You're just as bad and disgusting as they are.

I hope Americans boycott any sponsor who supports that rabble you call the NFL. I hope they turn off the TV when any team that allowed this
disrespect to occur, without consequence, on the sidelines.
I applaud those who have not.

Legends and heroes do NOT wear shoulder pads. They wear body armor
and carry rifles. They make minimum wage and spend months
and years away from their families. They don't do it for an hour on Sunday. They do it 24/7 often with lead, not footballs, coming in their
direction. They watch their brothers carted off in pieces not on a gurney to get their knee iced. They don't even
have ice! Many don't have legs or arms. Some wear blue and risk their lives daily on the streets of America. They wear fire helmets and go
upstairs into the fire rather than down to safety.

On 9-11, hundreds vanished. They are the heroes. I hope that your high paid protesting pretty boys and you look in that
mirror when you shave tomorrow and see what you really are, legends in your own minds.

You need to hit the road and take those worms with you!
Time to change the channel.

Col. Powers originally sent his letter to former Florida congressman Allen West. West then posted the letter to his news website.

As of last week, at least 18 NFL player had protested the anthem by either kneeling during the anthem or raising their
fists, according to USA Today Sports.

Hoo-Rah!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

An odd reaction to a league whose teams were paid by the military to do pre-game military honors...

US Defense Department paid 14 NFL teams $5.4M to honor soldiers

The military paid pro sports teams $10.4 million for patriotic displays, troop tributes


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> An odd reaction to a league whose teams were paid by the military to do pre-game military honors...
> 
> US Defense Department paid 14 NFL teams $5.4M to honor soldiers
> 
> The military paid pro sports teams $10.4 million for patriotic displays, troop tributes


Hope Trump cuts that out of the budget!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I WOULD WATCH THE RAIDERS (even if George Soros bought the Team ) (Even if they moved to Las Vegas) (Even if Beast Mode came out of the Closet) (Even if they benched Carr ) (Even If they were 4 & 4 at Mid Season and fading ) ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Long time ago, . . . Raiders were fun to watch, . . . 

Only fun in NFL I see now is the five teams I kinda like.

Green Bay

Pittsburgh

Anybody whooping up on Cincinnati

Anybody whooping up on Cleveland

Anybody whooping up on New England

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: But after all the crap going on now, . . . may just have to reconsider the first two, . . . waiting to see. Bottom three are set in stone.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like watching the Lions, They lost by 2 points to the Patriots. 
That means they didn't cover again

https://www.docsports.com/how-to-what-is-does/cover-mean-sports-betting-wagering.html


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

EFF the NFL!!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Meh , The NBA is on my no watch list ?( Not NFL)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Bear down, Chicago Bears, BEAR DOWN!


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Bear down, Chicago Bears, BEAR DOWN!


They usually don't have to work too hard to drop a turd.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> They usually don't have to work too hard to drop a turd.


If a Bear poops in the woods, it looks like a Green Bay Packer.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The Colonel and I served for different reasons. I didn't serve a piece of cloth, I served what the piece of cloth stands for.

One of the things it stands for is protest. Blind worship of symbols is something they enforce in North Korea. Not here. Not then, not now, not ever.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> The Colonel and I served for different reasons. I didn't serve a piece of cloth, I served what the piece of cloth stands for.
> 
> One of the things it stands for is protest. Blind worship of symbols is something they enforce in North Korea. Not here. Not then, not now, not ever.


You almost got the point. Almost.

"Black Lives Matter. Proud to live in a sanctuary city, ready to pay more taxes to keep it that way. It's the American way."

Nope. I was wrong. You are still miles from the point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I never though I would see the day my oldest son would drop the sports channel. One of his enjoyments in life was watching Football. Well he did . "enough of this BS"
That makes it 100% for family members of this blood line.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> The Colonel and I served for different reasons. I didn't serve a piece of cloth, I served what the piece of cloth stands for.
> 
> One of the things it stands for is protest. Blind worship of symbols is something they enforce in North Korea. Not here. Not then, not now, not ever.


There is no penalty by law for protesting but as an employer the NFL has every right to demand that its employees stand for the national anthem or face discipline up to and including termination for failing to do so. Considering the hours of free security provided by local PD's at preseason/regular season/playoff games, the Super Bowl Security provided by all levels of law enforcement as well as the military it seems the least they can do is stand for the anthem. Its time for the NFL to grow some balls and take a stand


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I quit watching ALL television three years ago.

If the Packer game is a good one, like playing the Bears or the Vikings, I take a good book, go to bed and listen to the radio broadcast.

I think the radio announcers know more about the game, they explain nuances, make the game sound more exciting. The TV talking heads just make sick jokes.

In the late 1900s an act of Congress outlawed "the flying wedge" because too many football players were getting injured. With CTE in the news, I'm wondering if NFL football is going to radically change over the next few years. For one, even professional football players aren't going to let their sons play.

The icons they use for the opening of the games show robots. Maybe that's the future. Every player a T-800 Terminator.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I never was much of a NFL fan. Seems I could never find a team I could connect with. To be honest with the cockyness of these spoiled players in the last couple years, I plan on watching even less. 
I've always felt these players need to have a real job for a couple years, making a modest wage. Perhaps they would understand how this country they wish to complain about has taking care of them. 
And why is that? Because they can throw a ball straighter and faster than most anyone else? they can run faster, or perhaps they grew bigger or taller than almost everyone else?
A doctor can take a person who will be dead in a couple hours, and give him/her 20 to 30 years more life, and very few know his/her name. A spoiled brat can throw a baseball 109 miles an hour and we make a hero out of him.
PS, I like college basketball/football, so I am just a bad as everyone else.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I know many military veterans that have told the NFL they will not watch until he is signed by a team and allowed to play again. This BS about it is unAmerican to protest is just that BS. The essences of America is Freedom to protest. 

So folks saying this is disrespectful would say the bums who dumped tea in the harbor should have been locked up for destroying property.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I WATCHED THE Oakland vs. Dallas game late last night DVR ed from earlier in evening , I will watch the Raiders this season (seeing how they made playoffs last year ) and can see them ascending to top of food chain in NFL (They were universally seen as the one team that could upset the Patriots in AFC until Carr broke his Pinkie then Leg) .


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> I WATCHED THE Oakland vs. Dallas game late last night DVR ed from earlier in evening , I will watch the Raiders this season.


Oh... Football has started?

*Rancher*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If there was never another college or pro football game ever played, I wouldn't know about it except for the news of it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> I WOULD WATCH THE RAIDERS (even if George Soros bought the Team ) (Even if they moved to Las Vegas) (Even if Beast Mode came out of the Closet) (Even if they benched Carr ) (Even If they were 4 & 4 at Mid Season and fading ) ...


It's an addiction and I have it too. Beast mode was not a BLM promoter like the others he is just a disrespectful lazy moron that sat during the anthem and ate a banana. I just want my beloved Raiders to use his old butt to carry them to a Super Bowl


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Suggesting he must be signed is suggesting Venezuela is your way of government not America. In Venezuela they have a socialist system that entitles everyone to some rationed share of things but in the US you need to earn it, and the man doesn't have the talent to earn it so he can go sale insurance or flip burgers. Why don't BLM, Soros and the Rainbow coalition hire him as a spokesman or something? I mean he walked away from $15.9m in SF I'm pretty sure Jesse Jackson can afford him!



RJAMES said:


> I know many military veterans that have told the NFL they will not watch until he is signed by a team and allowed to play again. This BS about it is unAmerican to protest is just that BS. The essences of America is Freedom to protest.
> 
> So folks saying this is disrespectful would say the bums who dumped tea in the harbor should have been locked up for destroying property.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

AAFL

Affirmative Action Football League


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I know many military veterans that have told the NFL they will not watch until he is signed by a team and allowed to play again. This BS about it is unAmerican to protest is just that BS. The essences of America is Freedom to protest.
> 
> So folks saying this is disrespectful would say the bums who dumped tea in the harbor should have been locked up for destroying property.


You know what? Telling me that it is BS to throw the BS flag on the play when overpaid men playing a kid's game disrespects the flag is, in fact, BS.

The flag doesn't stand for cops shooting black people, does it? That being the case, it is obvious that the attention whores are wrong.

As far as your Boston Tea Party correlation, do you really see the two as the same? Your reasoning is devoid of logic.

Now, let's get to the BLM matter, and this from a black man who is using perfect logic.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I can understand why the vets feel this way. They bled for the Constitution.

The problem is that showboaters--like Colin Kaepernick--don't care about vets either.

There are many things about the Democrats I dislike, abortion for one. But I do not blow up clinics, threaten pro-choice people on Twitter or block public access to these clinics.

I am in favor of cutting funding to Planned Parenthood, and I'd like a Supreme Court ruling on when life begins.

But even Hillary should have no fear from me. Aside from a few cracks about her ankles, she can live her life and face her Creator as we all must.

But one thing I'll never do is disrespect what a veteran bought for me. I might disagree, but his service will trump me every time.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> But one thing I'll never do is disrespect what a veteran bought for me. I might disagree, but his service will trump me every time.


I appreciate your sentiment, but what I bought you wasn't a flag.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

azrancher said:


> Oh... Football has started?
> 
> *Rancher*


I know I know , its sad but the Rider Mower racing season is almost over , so other things gotta fill the gaps ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If he was good and worth signing no madder what he did. He would get a job. NFL is all about money. One quarter back ran dog fights went to jail, job waiting. How many NFL players beat wife , girl friends, boy friends ect. If they can play they have a job and the money to go with it. He is just not any good, what skills he had to offer along with he refusal to learn new ones are worthless to any team right now.
Word is he was made offers but wanted more cash than he was worth.
Veteran status has little to do with much out here, That clown as a football NFL quarterback just plain aint got it .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I appreciate your sentiment, but what I bought you wasn't a flag.


JammerSix, I have PTSD myself. Not from military service. But I'm a good judge at looking into a person's eyes.

I have lived as a free man my entire 67 years. Over the years I had three MAKs and one AK in 5.56 NATO (.223). I shot at beer cans, but the men who brought me the life I have enjoyed faced Cong and Minh bullets, and came home to a college town who considered them the enemy.

The hospital experience will be forever be printed on my memory. If a veteran asks for something, I'm going to get it for him.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> I know many military veterans that have told the NFL they will not watch until he is signed by a team and allowed to play again. This BS about it is unAmerican to protest is just that BS. The essences of America is Freedom to protest.
> 
> So folks saying this is disrespectful would say the bums who dumped tea in the harbor should have been locked up for destroying property.


Protest all you want to, just do it on/during a platform or format that is your own. Not during entertainment paid for by spectators.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And further more ......


----------

